# Childs pony getting tongue over the bit....



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Talented pony. Are you sure it's the right size? What kind of loose ring snaffle is it? Is there a link or roller middle piece, or is this a straight 2 piece snaffle? Loose rings are as gentle as it gets, so maybe just try snaffles with different middle pieces? Most love ones with rollers in the middle.


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Talented pony. Are you sure it's the right size? What kind of loose ring snaffle is it? Is there a link or roller middle piece, or is this a straight 2 piece snaffle? Loose rings are as gentle as it gets, so maybe just try snaffles with different middle pieces? Most love ones with rollers in the middle.


It is a 'normal' snaffle - ie 2 pieces joined in the middle... I'm certain the bit is the right size - it just comes past the 'edge' of his lips, and when I open his mouth, it is not hanging at all...

I agree - he is talented! :lol: 

I've been looking at those Myler bits - has anyone used one with success?? They are quite expensive, and hard to get in Australia (I'd most likely have to ship it over), so I want to be fairly certain it would help before I went down that road!

I've heard of people using 'tongue depressors' - has anyone ever used one? I think they are rubber, and 'clip' onto the bit, stopping the horse getting its tongue back, up and over the bit....


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The myler bits have much more bar clearance than normal bits, so he'd have even more room to get his tongue over. He might not like the 2 piece snaffle. That type can hit the roof of the mouth if the reins are suddenly pulled tight. I'd try to get my tongue in the way too. Everybody and their brother seems to have a bit stash. Can you try out some snaffles with middle pieces so you don't go through the expensive buying/trying/stashing it closet method?


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll ask around - unfortunately all of my friends have large horses, so may not have a stash of bits small enough...

I myself have a huge stash of bits ranging from 5" to 5.5" - but these are obviously way to large!

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

IS he just a lead line pony? Sorry, it is a bit unclear to me if you are training him to listen to a rider, or just be comfortable wearing a bit.
If he is just used for leading, then why not let him go without one? A halter will do.
If you are training him otherwise.... then please carry on without me, lol.


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Currently he is a leadline pony, but my daughter is growing up fast, and I'm sure within the next 12 months she will be pestering me to go 'off lead'. Since he is such a great pony in every way (except the bit problem) I'd rather try to fix it, then buy a new pony!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Can you lift it up a hole on the check pieces - they often flick it over if its too low.... secondly you could try a french link or KK to see if that helps...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Have you tried a mullen mouth? That's about as basic as it gets in bits - no joins in it so sits very quietly in the horses mouth and gives no nutcracker action. Sits slightly higher than a single jointed snaffle so harder to get the tongue over the bit.

You may also try adding a flash strap to his noseband. I wouldn't normally recommend it if being used to an older rider as a 'bandaid', but for a child on a lead rein, adding a flash strap so that he can't open his mouth enough to get his tongue over may help you to break the habit.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There are bits you can buy that have a built-in tongue part. They can be helpful. Flash bands are also brilliant if it's a real problem, or if you're still having issues, a drop noseband might work well.

Edit; I am also in Australia and the tongue bits are readily available in tack stores. Flash bands also. Drop nosebands can be a little harder to get as they are not 'pretty' and most people like pretty.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would most certainly try a new bit to see if you can find one that he finds more comfortable. 

JDI has a great thread stickied in the tack section discussing all kinds of great bit stuff.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-snaffle-english-type-bits-36522/


It is tough that he is small and your friends do not have a bit stash to let you try bits until you find one he likes. Could you maybe talk with local tack store and see if you can return a bit if you clean it completely (disinfect too) after you try it in his mouth? You will not be riding in the bits for weeks or anything trying to figure out if they work.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

This might not be helpful, but if you have every heard of Clinton Anderson. He has told me that as long as they get their tongue back under the bit then it is not an issue that should worried about. Because this is one of the questions I have asked at one of his clinics because paint gelding the one in the avatar is able to get his tongue over the bit. I have tried everything to prevent this and nothing has worked. I tried different bits, tightening the noseband, the rubber piece that can be added to the bit for this issue, ect. Nothing worked. He is very talented with his tongue. Once I finally decided not to make and issue with it. The habit has greatly decreased. 

I have also heard that this habit releases endorphines which feel good to the horse.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a pony who got his tongue over the bit - when he did the bit cut under his tongue . 

We tried with success:

Those rubber tongue depressors. These worked, but he would eventually chew through them. 

A really fat rubber Mullen mouth adjusted relatively high in the mouth. 

A ported kimberwick ridden with a really loose curb chain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!

I think I'll try changing his bit to either a mullen mouth or some kind of jointed snaffle (maybe a mullen mouth), with a rubber tongue depressor...

I probably wont try all this for a few weeks yet (I have a lot going on at the moment!!) But I will update you all once I've tried a few things!

Thanks again!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Every time I've heard of a horse putting his tongue over the bit it's because of the nutcracker action a regular single jointed snaffle gives. Pulling on the reins will bend the bit causing it to protrude into the horses palate, this is uncomfortable for the horse and so he will put his tongue over the bit as a sort of ' cushion ' to the pain. Don't put a flash on him ! That poor ponies cries would only be masked as a lot of people would say !  Sorry is this is a long post, its just kinda my area of expertise haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stiltrying (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi! How did you get on with your problem?? I am having exactly the same trouble with our new pony! Any info would be really appreciated


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

I've been really busy lately. Moved my family (incl 2 kids, 1 horse, 1 pony, 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a fish tank full of fish!!!) interstate, and started a new job, so I haven't had time to do anything with little Rocket as yet.
Hopefully things will settle down soon, and I can get some training in with him!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A loose ring snaffle bit does not hit the horse's palate when it folds but rather creates a V on the tongue. In order to hit the palate the bit would have to be folded almost in half.


----------



## Stiltrying (Oct 13, 2011)

So far I have tried a normal eggbutt snaffle, french link and a small eggbutt pony snaffle. I have had his teeth checked so I know its not that, I think its just turned into a habit and the riding school who had him before me have just left him to get on with it.

I don't want to flash him because it might stress him out with a nervous 10 yr old on board and he gets his tongue over the bit so fast when I bridle him up that I don't think I would have time anyway!


----------

